# Broken pipe below foundation



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

Ran into a situation the other day where the side sewer settled(?) below the foundation of a church right at a turn in the pipe. Needs to be jack hammered and dug up in this case. Client can't make up their minds cause 90% of the time the flow is fine and only causes problem on big events with lots of people. Sometimes I hear the craziest things.

Tracy
Aces Four


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

So, its outside the exterior foundation wall?

Have you put eyes on it with a camera? Usually if they can see what it looks like on the inside; it can help demonstrate the severity of the issue.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It’s a church so they need to preach harder and hope people put extra money in the frisbee as it’s past around so they can afford the repair.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have never heard the term "side sewer" before. I checked your website and read the description, interesting. For some reason the term "lateral" has always bothered me. Like it's a word people say just to seem like they know what they are talking about. Kind of like "french drain".



I agree with the guys, get them to let you camera it so you can show them. And they should have no problem getting collections on sunday so they can use the toilet. Snaking it every time it clogs at a couple hundred dollars each time adds up and they should get it fixed.




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I have never heard the term "side sewer" before. I checked your website and read the description, interesting. For some reason the term "lateral" has always bothered me. Like it's a word people say just to seem like they know what they are talking about. Kind of like "french drain".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's find all the terms related... Any others? :smile:

Side sewer
Lateral
Branch


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

To me a sewer lateral is the same thing as a building sewer.. you know like 4' outside the building the definition changes from building drain to building sewer. 

I just use it because that's what the city paperwork says lol.

Lateral means horizontal does it not.. anything that comes to the main is a branch line to me


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

See, where I live there are at least or if not more houses on septic systems than on town sewer systems in each town. So to me a main line is usually just a 4" or larger waste line. A large building may have 5 different "main" lines. I don't just write the term "main" on a ticket in a situation like that. I would write something including the size and area served such as "4" main line serving dining hall and and 1st/2nd floor of south dorm".

The term french drain bothers me because it's so inspecific yet homeowners use it so specifically. I am normally very courteous but it bothers me so much I usually reply snarkily with "what makes it french?". 

Another one the crunchers love to say is "artesian well". Like wtf?!? I look them in the face and say very seriously, "What's an artesian well?". That makes them feel real dumb for saying it. Then I explain they either have a drilled, dug, driven, or spring(disgusting) well.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> See, where I live there are at least or if not more houses on septic systems than on town sewer systems in each town. So to me a main line is usually just a 4" or larger waste line. A large building may have 5 different "main" lines. I don't just write the term "main" on a ticket in a situation like that. I would write something including the size and area served such as "4" main line serving dining hall and and 1st/2nd floor of south dorm".
> 
> The term french drain bothers me because it's so inspecific yet homeowners use it so specifically. I am normally very courteous but it bothers me so much I usually reply snarkily with "what makes it french?".
> 
> ...


French drain (Drain Français) was popularized by the French in France by digging a channel and putting pebbled sized rock to drain water away.

An *Artesian* well is another French word that means Artisan. Wells that were dug by artisans.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I would also like to add to the French drain, the French started to use roof tiles to ugrade that system. I also believe the box drains on Oak Island ,the apex rocks placed are closely related to the French.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I would also like to add to the French drain, the French started to use roof tiles to ugrade that system. I also believe the box drains on Oak Island ,the apex rocks placed are closely related to the French.





When they use the term they are reffering to something underground which already has a common and accurate name. Often they mean a curtain drain, yard drain, foundation drain, gutter drain. very rarely do they refer to something above ground, or partially above ground like a length of gravel as a french drain.




.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> When they use the term they are reffering to something underground which already has a common and accurate name. Often they mean a curtain drain, yard drain, foundation drain, gutter drain. very rarely do they refer to something above ground, or partially above ground like a length of gravel as a french drain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I install a dry well for a/c condensation and people call it a French drain.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> When they use the term they are reffering to something underground which already has a common and accurate name. Often they mean a curtain drain, yard drain, foundation drain, gutter drain. very rarely do they refer to something above ground, or partially above ground like a length of gravel as a french drain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In our code and when people say french drain in my area it defines the drain around the foundation footing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> In our code and when people say french drain in my area it defines the drain around the foundation footing.



We call that a curtain drain.


Even yours shouldn't be called french drains, you guys aren't really french.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Sometimes I install a dry well for a/c condensation and people call it a French drain.



Ask them what makes it french. Sometimes I put a hat on Mr.Willy the one-eyed wonder weasel and call him the queens right-hand man but that doesn't make him british. 




.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

We call it the weeping tile or foundation drain... 

For French drains the worst are weeping.pits with "gray" water hooked to it ugh they wreak


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> We call that a curtain drain.
> 
> 
> Even yours shouldn't be called french drains, you guys aren't really french.
> ...


BWAHAHAHA! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I'm not French, My ancestor arrived from France in 1638 to Quebec, His name was Pierre de San Soucy II. He was a coureur des bois, acumulating pelts then being shipped back to France for the royalties and the rich who could afford them. How about that!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got ancestors that came in that time frame aswell.. I half francais canadien you know..

Montreal was first major european settled city in north America I believe... 5th actually


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We are not French like in France just like you guys are no longer British...


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I had to jet a frozen french drain yesterday....

Sorry to keep this going


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> We are not French like in France just like you guys are no longer British...


Naw, guys aren’t like the French, just add rude and polite in different amounts. 


Becides, I hear France is more of a different population now....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Becides, I hear France is more of a different population now....





What do you mean? Pretty sure they still have stinky cheese and bad accents!!






.


----------

